# Yongnuo YN-465 Flash lag/delay problem



## DagFernheight (Mar 8, 2013)

Good morning everyone,

I've recently purchased a flash unit Yongnuo YN-465 and I'm having issues with lag/delay where a portion of the frame isn't lit by the flash because it triggers too late. On average out of 10 photos half would be either half lit or not lit at all. It appears that as the shutter is opening from down to up at first there is no flash, so that part of the image is dark, then as the shutter reaches about a third of the way to the top flash fires and the rest of the image is properly exposed.

I am triggering the flash through Yongnuo YN-622C wireless triggers and thought that delay might be introduced by the triggers, however putting Canon 580ex II flash unit on the same set up yield perfect flash timing every single time across all shutter speeds. So I know it's not the triggers or the camera.

Another issue I've found with YN-465 is that TTL mode is not working through YN-622C wireless triggers so I'm unable to control its power from camera. When set to TTL is just fires at what appears to be 1/64 or 1/32 power. Again TTL through YN-622C for Canon 580ex II works no problems.

I'll be returning YN-465 flash unit as it unusable however I'm wondering if anyone else has experienced similar problems with Yongnuo flashes or is it just that one unit that I got is a lemon?

Thanks!


----------



## Buckster (Mar 8, 2013)

It sounds like you've already identified this as a eTTL problem, and I'd agree.  Every component in the Canon eTTL path has to be compliant with Canon eTTL for it to work, including both the YN-465 and the YN622C.  Otherwise, the camera sends out a signal to eTTL devices using a pre-flash, and that pre-flash triggers the non-eTTL devices to fire prematurely, resulting in dark or partially dark frames, depending on shutter settings.


----------



## DagFernheight (Mar 8, 2013)

Yes, perhaps it's not broken but simply does not work with Canon's eTTL system by design. 
I've checked before buying it that it would work with Canon's eTTL when hooked up through Yongnuo's triggers but obviously it is not the case.


----------

